# [SOLVED] multi-head support for freenx?

## m27315

Does anyone know if freenx supports multiple monitors?  

I am trying to login to my home gentoo box from work, which is running the freenx server.  At work, I am running the nomachine client on a Windows XP box, which has two monitors (dual-head).  No matter what I do, it only uses one monitor.  Has anybody had success spreading the freenx session/display across multiple monitors on the client?Last edited by m27315 on Tue Oct 04, 2005 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m27315

Posted feature request at freenx development site:

[ Feature Request #1253 ] multiple-monitor support

----------

## m27315

See page 13 of this thread for more details...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214455-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-300.html

The bottom line is this:

The Windows client is using the CygwinX Xserver to display all the X-graphics on the windows box.  Unforutunately, they do not set the "-multiplemonitors" flag, so it only uses one mnitor.  It is certainly possible, because I was able to do this with both CygwinX and Xming, which are similar underlying technologies.

 Workaround: 

You can fool the OS at the graphics card driver level by placing the dual head card in "span" or "stretch" mode, depending if you are using an nVidia or ATI card.  This tricks the entire OS into thinking that you have only one display, or monitor - kind of like Xinerama for Linux boxes.  This enables fullscreen mode to actually use both monitors.  Unfortunately, "maximizing" any non-X window now spreads it across both monitors instead of just one.  That's the annoying kicker for this workaround.

As far as I can tell, this is a driver level setting, not a Windows OS setting, so you cannot use the "Display Properties" in the Control Panel to change this.  You have to use the driver specific configuration wizard, so the exact procedure varies from one video card maker to another.

----------

